# Betta Spawning Question..



## Scholz

So after more than 24 hrs.... they got it on... 

alot of the eggs went un noticed and un picked up from the bottom. He only grabed about ten and put them in the nest....

anyone know if those eggs on the bottom are a total lose now?

It's his first time.... he's nervous.... and she keeps wanting more but as soon as he's back under the nest with her he forgets about her and goes back to blowing bubbles.... She keeps wanting to spawn more... He keeps being young and stupid...


Scholz

Posted this question on a betta site too....


----------



## Scholz

it would apear they aren't done yet..... they stopped for like an hour.... now they are back at it....


----------



## eternity302

The bottom ones should be a loss already if it's been there over an hour! They lose oxygen and there's bacteria on the bottom that will eat them away!
Usually first spawns are awfully small, i use to breed alot of CT's and DT's... first spawn has gone from 10-50, and max i've ever had wuz maybe around 60-80!

Good luck, hope someone else can help too!~


----------



## eternity302

btw, if i were you, i would of already fished out the female! I've tried multiple times with the female in and out, and i find that the success rate wuz much better without the female!


----------



## Scholz

well they have been spawning over and over and over and over and over....

once the male cashes her away and they are done done i'm going to take her out...

she eats the ones off the bottom that the male doesn't get


----------



## Scholz

i may end up with way more betta's than i was planning for...


----------



## Morainy

That is such a beautiful movie! I've never seen anything like that! And your tank looks great, too. Is that male betta from the little garden that hangs on your wall?

Congratulations! They are lucky to have someone knowledgeable and experienced helping them along. Keep us posted!

I have a very nice male betta upstairs and a healthy female betta downstairs but I have never put them on the same floor, let alone into the same tank. I would be too nervous that something would happen to one of them. 

However, my baby killies are growing. I don't know how many there are, but there are a few at least and they're different sizes. I'm slowly lowering the gh in their tank. The babies are on 3 kinds of baby food plus brine shrimp. I don't ever see them eat but they've got their parents' huge eyes that follow my fingers as I feed them.


----------



## eternity302

Good luck... just keep us updated!


----------



## Scholz

Morainy said:


> That is such a beautiful movie! I've never seen anything like that! And your tank looks great, too. Is that male betta from the little garden that hangs on your wall?
> 
> Congratulations! They are lucky to have someone knowledgeable and experienced helping them along. Keep us posted!
> 
> I have a very nice male betta upstairs and a healthy female betta downstairs but I have never put them on the same floor, let alone into the same tank. I would be too nervous that something would happen to one of them.
> 
> However, my baby killies are growing. I don't know how many there are, but there are a few at least and they're different sizes. I'm slowly lowering the gh in their tank. The babies are on 3 kinds of baby food plus brine shrimp. I don't ever see them eat but they've got their parents' huge eyes that follow my fingers as I feed them.


She's an older betta that i got in a trade for a white worm starter culture....

Being that she's older she shouldn't have spawned so I am really lucky. I was about to give up when I looked over and saw them in the embrace.

Yes he is the same guy from the wall garden! I figured he deserved to breed at least once.

These two actually treated each other very nicely durring the whole spawning operation. No torn fins or any damage of any kind! There was alot of chaseing but no real fighting. I put her into the tank in a one liter plastic bottle cut in half for two day's before I realeased her into the tank. After about 30 hours of nothing happening but chaseing I recaputred her and put her next to the bubble nest in the plastic bottle again. Fed him and her. Then after about 4 hours released her again..... about an hour later is when they went at it. The first few spawns he didn't collect the eggs.... They just sat on the bottom. Then they took a brake and went back at it with a vengance. After each spawn she would cruise the bottom and eat any eggs he didn't pickup. then swim backup to the nest and spawn again. Was awesome to watch had my face pressed aganst the glass.

Me being me.... I'm not following the instructions that are out there for spawning betta's. I.E. The tank isn't bare bottom. The tank is cycled and has alot of plants and moss with more moss being added after the fry are free swimming. Hopefully providing them with enough food. We'll see what happens. I'm going to feed the fry microworms... then switch to bbs and decapped brine shrimp.... fingers crossed!

With any luck i'll get some combtail betta's

The Combtail Betta is a fringe-finned type that usually arises as a result of a cross between a ST (singletail, non-fringe betta) and a CT (crowntail, fringe-finned betta). Instead of having the minimum 33% reduction in webbing that designates a true Crowntail, the Combtail has a slightly spikey appearance.

Breeding CT x HM has also given rise to the development of what is commonly called a HALF SUN -- Combtail Halfmoon. This is a very beautiful type.

that info is reposted from this website http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/bettafish/tailfinforms.php

This is practice for the killifish.... First killifish eggs should be ready to hatch on the 20th next month.... The hardest to raise fry are the eggs that are up first....  we'll see if i'm ready for the challange.

what range are you going to keep the GH at?


----------



## Morainy

Hi Scholz,

I'm not sure what range I'm aiming for with the gh. I've kept the tank at the same level that the store keeps them in (10 drops) and I'm lowering it on your advice. You said they like soft and acidic water, so I could theoretically lower it to zero. However, I think I`ll just lower it slowly and then stop lowering it if they lose their colours or their tendency to spawn all day long.

By the way, I have a very pretty and healthy female betta. She is blue and I was told that she`s a half moon. If you`d ever like to borrow her for spawning, you`re very welcome to. I`d take her home again afterwards. However, she has quite a dominant personality.

m



Scholz said:


> She's an older betta that i got in a trade for a white worm starter culture....
> 
> Being that she's older she shouldn't have spawned so I am really lucky. I was about to give up when I looked over and saw them in the embrace.
> what range are you going to keep the GH at?


----------



## ~Lynae

I remember when my bettas were at it, it seemed like he just didn't know what he was doing, and missing alot of the eggs. However, there was about 50 or so already in the bubble nest. Don't underestimate him yet, he might have a full nest already!!


----------



## Scholz

don't go to zero.... I'd go half way 5 drops....



Morainy said:


> Hi Scholz,
> 
> I'm not sure what range I'm aiming for with the gh. I've kept the tank at the same level that the store keeps them in (10 drops) and I'm lowering it on your advice. You said they like soft and acidic water, so I could theoretically lower it to zero. However, I think I`ll just lower it slowly and then stop lowering it if they lose their colours or their tendency to spawn all day long.
> 
> By the way, I have a very pretty and healthy female betta. She is blue and I was told that she`s a half moon. If you`d ever like to borrow her for spawning, you`re very welcome to. I`d take her home again afterwards. However, she has quite a dominant personality.
> 
> m


----------



## Scholz

I've got fry..... now he just needs to not eat them for 2 to 3 days until they are free swiming...


----------



## Morainy

You've got fry already! Congratulations! That is outstanding! He's going to make a great dad, too. 

I noticed that you were testing the water parameters. What are you aiming for, with temp, pH, gh, etc? Anything specific? Or were you just trying to make sure that the ammonia and nitrite levels were at 0?


----------



## Scholz

I was just making sure that the tank had cycled 100 % 

Ammonia was 0 ish 
Nitrite was 0
Nitrate was 10 ppm

Ph was 7.5

Temperature was 24 / 25 celcius

There is a handfull of peat in there tons of moss and plants and lots of micro life for them to eat once they are free swimming....

fingers crossed!


----------



## Scholz

I have somewhere between 8 and 11 fry...

Alot of eggs didn't make it as someone munched on them... Either because they were infertile or because they got attacked by fungus... Also this is his and mine first go at breeding so we've both maken mistake. I know if I breed him again there will be a higher egg and hatch rate.

I didn't add any salt or anti fungal medications to the tank. 

Last night I added a IAL Which i should have done way back before I even started this.

1 to 2 days to go for free swimming fry.... 

There are alot of paramecium and other good fry munching things in the tank So I probably won't feed them for the first 4 days after fry swimming. 

Once they are free swimming I'm going to be adding more Moss to the tank as well.

fingers crossed!

Also It is amazing to think that such beautiful fish come from fry so so so so small! I can see how breeding Betta's can be addictive!


----------



## Morainy

What is an IAL? 

I can see how breeding Bettas can be addictive, too! I thought that it would be extremely difficult, that's one reason I've never tried it. 

I wonder if your bettas know they are among the luckiest bettas in Vancouver; not only having a planted tank as their nursery, but they've been born into a household with multiple worm cultures in every size. You don't find that just anywhere!


----------



## Scholz

Morainy said:


> What is an IAL?
> 
> I can see how breeding Bettas can be addictive, too! I thought that it would be extremely difficult, that's one reason I've never tried it.
> 
> I wonder if your bettas know they are among the luckiest bettas in Vancouver; not only having a planted tank as their nursery, but they've been born into a household with multiple worm cultures in every size. You don't find that just anywhere!


IAL = Indian Almond Leaf....

There are pretty happy.... and I'm lucky to have such great fish.

I think The only reason I was able to get my old female betta to breed was because of the white worm culture. She's something like 2 years old. The older they get the harder it is to breed them! 4 to 6 months being prime betta breeding time. Betta's are sapossed to be a little tricky as their are alot of things that can go wrong right up to the free swimming fry stage. Most of those things are mister betta eating everything in sight. Every report I read said don't feed mister betta.... well I've been feeding him. I just don't think it's fair to make him stay up and work hard 24 hours a day for 5 days without a snack.

That might be the reason I've only got about 10 fry... but who knows.... only way to really know is to not feed him next time.... If there is a next time.


----------



## Scholz

The fry aren't free swimming yet but they are all horizontal under the nest and mister betta has lost intrest in tending the nest so i've taken him out and switched off the light... also added more moss and took some of the duck weed that was going crazy out. Tomorrow morining i'll turn on the sponge filter... to a really slow bubble.... won't feed them for about 4 days as there is TONS of micro food in the tank as it is.... There's more plants and moss in the tank than water almost...


----------



## Morainy

I don't understand why people wouldn't feed the father? He IS working hard (or in your guy's case, was) and you'd think that if he wasn't fed, he'd look upon his offspring as tasty snacks. Especially as they probably closely resemble his favourite food, white worms...



Scholz said:


> IAL = Indian Almond Leaf....
> 
> There are pretty happy.... and I'm lucky to have such great fish.
> 
> I think The only reason I was able to get my old female betta to breed was because of the white worm culture. She's something like 2 years old. The older they get the harder it is to breed them! 4 to 6 months being prime betta breeding time. Betta's are sapossed to be a little tricky as their are alot of things that can go wrong right up to the free swimming fry stage. Most of those things are mister betta eating everything in sight. Every report I read said don't feed mister betta.... well I've been feeding him. I just don't think it's fair to make him stay up and work hard 24 hours a day for 5 days without a snack.
> 
> That might be the reason I've only got about 10 fry... but who knows.... only way to really know is to not feed him next time.... If there is a next time.


----------



## Scholz

Well they thought behind it.... is that if he has something in his stomach he is more likely to get hungry! and if you've conditioned him well... he has plenty of stored up energy. A well conditioned betta can go 5 to 7 days without eating no problem. The other reason they don't feed is to prevent the water from getting polluted. As they are ussually breeding in a bear bottom tank that isn't cycled.


----------



## Scholz

fry are free swiming now.... sponge filter is on at 2 bubbles per second.....


----------



## Morainy

Okay, I told my betta, Joe, about your post. He drew my attention to line 42, page 9, of his Betta Owner's manual, which says:

"This betta must be fed on demand, or several times a day, whichever comes first."

Joe knows his Owner's Manual well. He wrote it. ;-)



Scholz said:


> A well conditioned betta can go 5 to 7 days without eating no problem. The other reason they don't feed is to prevent the water from getting polluted. As they are ussually breeding in a bear bottom tank that isn't cycled.


----------



## Scholz

Morainy said:


> Okay, I told my betta, Joe, about your post. He drew my attention to line 42, page 9, of his Betta Owner's manual, which says:
> 
> "This betta must be fed on demand, or several times a day, whichever comes first."
> 
> Joe knows his Owner's Manual well. He wrote it. ;-)


LOL

Tell Joe that he's very lucky! As my betta's as well as all my fish. Go One Day a Week Without being fed anything! Gives them a chance to clear out their digestive track. ( unless betta's are being conditioned for breeding )


----------



## Morainy

I let my other fish have a day off of food now and then, but never Joe. He sits about 3 feet from my computer and I think I can feel his eyes drilling into the side of my head...

Congratulations on your fry. I've never seen baby bettas. I wonder how quickly they grow?


----------



## Evil007

Gratz, lets see some pics.


----------



## Scholz

find waldo...

these fry are so tiny! It's hard to believe they are going to grow into beautiful betta fish


----------



## BettaGuy

Hey! I saw that the male was a crowntail. If you don't mind me asking, what is the female? Can't wait to see the younglings grow up


----------



## Morainy

What an amazing photo! What kind of plant is he swimming under? Is that duckweed?


----------



## Scholz

I believe she's a halfmoon.... 

Yes that's duck weed tons of it in the tank grew like mad when the lights were on 24/7


----------



## Scholz

I've managed to get a good count on the fry.... they all sleep on the same side of the tank. 12... which is perfect as i don't know what i'd do if there was 100 or more...


----------



## Scholz

Mister betta seems ready to go again.... as he has started to build a new bubble nest back in his home....

The fry were alot more active today and left the surface to swim down deeper into the tank.


----------



## Morainy

Wow! Mr. Betta loves his new life as a dad, doesn't he? Do you think it's the microworms? Or do you think it's the lovely Ms. Betta? Or maybe he's just a quick study?

I bet that you are enjoying watching those fry!



Scholz said:


> Mister betta seems ready to go again.... as he has started to build a new bubble nest back in his home....
> 
> The fry were alot more active today and left the surface to swim down deeper into the tank.


----------



## Scholz

definately the whie worms..... and the fact that i fed him while he was tending the nest. Yeah I feel like a kid again watching a tadpole turn into a frog.... Which I still find fascinating....


----------



## Morainy

Are you keeping a journal of your expanding betta family? 

Also, when is hatch day for your killies? I remember that you started a tank journal for your killifish tank on the old forum. I hope that you continue that here, if you have time.


----------



## Scholz

This is just practice for the Killifish so.... Not really keeping a journal guess this post is kinda one... I'm going to have to give all the new betta's away anyway... If i get a couple males ( one is promised to someone ) might sell like a "betta breeding package"..... Two sibling betta's 1 male 1 female conditioned to breed. With microworms, vinegar eels, white worms, and decapped brine shrimp. Plus an Indian Almond Leaf, and some java moss and duck weed..... Don't know if there would be any interest in anything like that anyway... But we'll see what happens. No use counting your bettas until they are at least 4 weeks old.

When I hatch the killi's there will be fully documentation with photo's and step by step play by play...

The killi tank is on hold as the plants that are going to go into it are in the fry tank right now and I can't pull them out for a few weeks..... 

The First batch of killifsh eggs are set to hatch on the 20th next month...


----------



## Scholz

Here's a full shot of the fry tank...










I'm a bit concerned about the amount of duck weed on the surface.... My concern is for the gass exchange.... The problem is the fry seem to love swimming through the duck weed. They are so hard to see I'm don't want to scoop any out as i might scoop out one of the very few fry I have...


----------



## Scholz

I've tried feeding the fry a few times now with micro worms and vinegar eels. They ignored them and a couple of times i've watched them eat various other micro organisims and ignore the eels and worms.... Guess they know what they want to eat....


----------



## Morainy

That tank looks cozy and safe for the babies. I don't think you have to worry about gas exchange as you have hardly any fish in the tank and the duckweed is only covering part of your tank. Even if it covered the whole tank, there would be space between the duckweed, don't you think? You are experiencing classic "new father" anxiety.

Speaking of microworms, I've got one little fry that loves the microworms. That is, he swims to them and chases them around. I assume that he's eating them. Maybe he thinks they're his siblings? I don't know. And today I spotted one of the older fry eating a bloodworm! It was a big bloodworm, too. The bloodworm may have been longer than the baby killifish that was eating it. That reminded me that killifish have big mouths for their size. 

I have 3 or 4 kinds of powdered fry food, if you'd like to try some for diversity. 

What are vinegar eels? Whenever I see you write about them, I imagine opening my jar of pomegranate balsamic vinegar and finding miniature eels inside. It's not an appetizing though!


----------



## Scholz

Basically 99.9 percent of the surface is covered with duck weed.... It's true that there isn't alot of life in there... but still makes me nervous.... probably new dad anxiety. I read somewhere that duck weed host a lot of paramecium, and rotifers. There are alot of snails in there too mostly baby red ramshorn and some pond. There's a couple red cherry shrimp I hope they leave the fry alone.... 

Vinegar eels are a little smaller than micro worms on average, and yes they live in vinegar. Kinda gross but they live longer in water than micro worms... At least five days possibly longer.


----------



## Morainy

Hmm. Although I don't think that the duckweed will be a problem, new father anxiety definitely is a problem if it will have you up and checking your baby bettas' activites at 3 am.

Can you create an opening in the duckweed by cutting a ring of styrofoam or by attaching some pieces of filter foam together, then floating it in the tank? You could clear the duckweed from the ring. This would not only expose the water to air but make it easier for you to gaze adoringly at your fry.


----------



## Scholz

That's a good idea but I'm just going to not stress it right now.... As everything seems fine... btw I love those plants you gave me!


----------



## Srenaeb

Hi Scholz =) 
congrats on the adorable fry~~~

when my Baby betta was still with me (bless his little soul ;_; ) the baby cherry shrimps ignored him entirely, so they should be safe with your fry. However, Baby grew up and one day decided to munch on the tiny cherries, which killed him. So you might have to move your fry or the shrimp when they are big enough to fit in the bettas' mouths. 

what a beautiful betta nursery =) good luck~~


----------



## Scholz

Well these fry seem fine so far. They seem like the perfect shrimp snack. Sized just about right and probably have a high protein content. We'll see what happens....


----------



## Scholz

Started to feed now. The duck weed comes in handy for this purpose. I take one pipette of BBS and shoot it into a shot glass.... Then a take a q-tip and get a dab of micro worms on it. I mix the microworms into the brine shrimp in the shot glass. I then suck this mix back up into the pipette and distriubute droplets of this mixture ontop of the duck weed where the fry like to hang out.

A couple shots of the fry...


----------



## Scholz

just noticed in this picture that it looks like i have hydra in this tank....

yes there are hydra in my fry tank.... the green ones! kinda cool.... but kinda bad as i don't want the hydra to eat my fry...


nothing i can do about it though

at one point i was able to count 12 fry my count is now 7....

I think they are too big to be taken by the hydra now... but we'll see


----------



## Scholz

A couple of the larger fry show signs of a tail fin starting to grow... I'll try and get pictures later... Seems like they are growing faster than expected....


----------



## Srenaeb

which thing is the hydra? the "mickey mouse" bug thing to the left of the fry?

maybe some of the others are hiding =( hopefully 

=) that is really fast indeed!


----------



## Scholz

If you look down from the Mickey mouse bug stright down you'll see a little green thing that looks like a star polyp.... after you see that one see if you can find the other 4 in the picture...


----------



## Scholz

the fry are various sizes....

this is the big one...



















haven't gotten ride of the hydra.... doesn't seem to be an issue yet,,,


----------



## Scholz

Here's an interesting link....

http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html

I put mine at a little past two weeks... on the chart...


----------



## Scholz

Two weeks since free swimming and they all have little tail fins now..

Sorry the picture sucks couldn't get a good shutter speed with a F stop of 5.8 I need a better camera !


----------



## Morainy

That fry is quite powerful-looking for his size. It's fascinating to see how different he is from my killi fry in shape. The killi fry are growing very rapidly; the biggest of them will even tackle a live worm three or four times its size!


----------



## Scholz

Starting to look like little fish now...


----------



## Sandy Landau

How are babies doing?


----------



## Srenaeb

d'awwwww look at his little trademark betta eyes and bulldog-like mouth~~~
=D how are the frys doing? Think you'll be ready for killifish soon?


----------



## Scholz

The killifish eggs should be ready in a week! Yes I am ready! 

The Fry are fine..... I may have to cull a couple due to birth defects. bent spines..... : ( But we'll see.... THere hasn't been alot of change since last week. They are a little bigger that's all i can tell. Haven't been able to feed them as much. Going to give them a water change for the first time in a month! I'm going to reaise the killifish fry a little differently. bare bottom tank with lots of moss and a cycled filter...


----------



## Morainy

Hey Scholz, I might downsize my tank collection a bit. Wouldyou like my nano tank for your killifish fry? The little tank with the LED light? It's planted and everything, no fish in it.


----------



## Scholz

Morainy said:


> Hey Scholz, I might downsize my tank collection a bit. Wouldyou like my nano tank for your killifish fry? The little tank with the LED light? It's planted and everything, no fish in it.


: ( why are you down sizeing? I'll give you call tomorrow too busy today! Hope all is well....

: (


----------



## Scholz

I've fished all the RCS out of the tank today and have switched to a micro worm and baby white worm diet.... I wish they'd eat decaped brine shrimp eggs but they are pretty picky about the food moving still.... once they are bigger I'll try and train them to decap and white worms.

On a side note. The runts have the best body and fine development of all the fry so far. The larger fry seem to have slightly bent up tails. I'm hoping this is just from growing so fast and that they'll grow into the proper body shape...


----------



## Srenaeb

=D awww they are all developing at different times.


----------



## imtrippedup

trust me....you dont want a table full of cups housing a fish each

headache just thinking about it. one and only time i will ever breed them lol


----------



## Scholz

there are only 8 fry.... or so... Not all of them will be male i'm sure... So might have 3 or 4 cups... plus i'm going to gift them to people most likely


----------



## Scholz

Just a Quick Update.

The fry are fine and are growing nicely. Some have learned to eat Decapped Brine Shrimp Eggs from the surface now. The rest are eating baby white worms off the bottom. Still throw in some micro worms for time to time.

He looks fine but if viewed from above his body is bent into a slight "s" shape about 90 percent of them have this defect. You can see some pigment starting to form in this picture.










Here's a from the top shot.... poor little gimpy betta's..


----------



## Morainy

They're pretty small. Maybe this will go away? Have you found any possible causes for the curved spine in your research?


----------



## Scholz

Well It's either one of two things....

Weak genetics due to unknown genetic history of breeding pair, and also due to the mating of a crowntail to a half moon. Or a mutation cause be the hydra medication. I'm leaning more towards the genetic history.... As every breeder says that this is going to be a problem.... There is for sure going to be one nicely formed good betta out of the batch. It's a runt right now but is growing with nice body shape and form. We'll see...


----------



## Srenaeb

awwww =) 
the poor darlings. Maybe they'll "grow out" of it. 0r maybe S-shaped is their "lady" energy saving mode? I've had a tetra that has an s-shaped spine, vertically (seen from side) and he zips around and eats normally, so hopefully they'll be okay


----------



## animagusbc

You will have to cull the S-Shaped Betta baby as he will not grow out of it. You do not want to keep any that are not normal as this will just not be fair for the development of these Bettas and just means more you will have to cup once they are at a decent size to figure out if they are males or females.


----------



## Scholz

Well Today the fry had a 90 % water change. All are fine. One seems to be out growing the "s" shape.... Some of the others will forsure not out grow their defects....


----------



## Srenaeb

animagusbc said:


> You will have to cull the S-Shaped Betta baby as he will not grow out of it. You do not want to keep any that are not normal as this will just not be fair for the development of these Bettas and just means more you will have to cup once they are at a decent size to figure out if they are males or females.


;_;

are they suffering? are the ones that are defective actually in pain, does their condition prevent them from eating/digesting living normally...etc? Or just that they're not pretty?

it's unfortunate that they were born that way and may not grow out of it...but they are alive now....


----------



## Scholz

Their condition prevents none of that as far as I can tell...

I had to cull some of the killifish fry... But instead of just killing them I fed them to my community tank... the circle of life... At least they didn't go to waste. The betta fry just aren't pretty. I don't think their defects will prevent them from living normal betta lives and I will keep them and give them to anyone that wants them. I'll spawn this pair again in a month or so...


----------



## Scholz

The largest betta is strating to color up. Seems he is going to be redish....couple more weeks and I'll have to start jarring...


----------



## Srenaeb

that's good new Scholz =) 
I would be happy to take one of the "curlie" ones if you like~

looking back at the date, the babies are almost 2 months old! wow


----------



## Scholz

If you want the largest one that is strating to color up he's yours!


----------



## Scholz

Quick update....

The betta's that are deformed are starting to show signs of swim bladder issues... The one perfectly formed betta is coloring up with beautiful blues and reds... SHould be a great betta. There are at least two of the deformed betta's that should lead out a normal life. I'm going to try breeding this pair again without medication to see if that had an effect. Also I've got the tank space now.... And It isn't too much more work to have more babies swimming around.


----------



## athena

How big are they now? pics would be awesome


----------



## Scholz

Haven't kept up with the water changes... so their growth has been a little slow... they are starting to get bigger now. half inch maybe...

I'll post some pictures later...


----------



## Scholz




----------



## InfraredDream

What a cutie


----------



## Smiladon

I like the color on the betta. Are all of them similar in color?


----------



## Scholz

Most of them are redish purples.... The one normal non deformed female is moslty light blue with some reds and purples....


----------



## Morainy

Hey Scholz, that betta is very sweet! Do you think that you would be willing to part with her by September? 



Scholz said:


>


----------



## Scholz

Actually a member took two yesterday... With any luck they'll be long lived for her. 

The betta pictured is a male... I'm 99.9 % sure. I'm going to keep the One perfect female I have... 

The rest of them aren't doing so well at all. Their deformities are starting to effect them pretty bad. They float like little corks cause they have swim bladder problems...


----------



## Srenaeb

Dear Scholz and everyone, 

the last of the two little frys that I took home from Scholz last year have passed away. ;_;

They lived very happy, relatively normal betta lives for almost a year and a half. Their spine curvature was never "fixed": the little gal and guy, Blueberry and Pomegranate, always had a cute "slant" to their swim. When I feed them, they will energetically swim towards the food, "miss" the first time, and then get a good mouthful the second try. Also, they stayed very small to the end. Other than that they are pretty "normal". They enjoy sleeping on plant leaves, eating, swimming, staring at each other (in separate homes), generally looking pretty, and pooping. They were good bettas. 

They had beautiful colour and all the little fins that a betta should have. Blueberry was mostly blue with red tint, and Pomegranate was the reverse. Blueberry passed away about 2 weeks ago. Pomegranate left me two days ago. Their sudden and close time together, despite being in totally different fish homes, leads me to believe that they have lived full, little lives. (In any case the water/air/food was constant =[ )

Byebye, little animals! I'm glad you had good lives even though you were born with a handicap.


----------

